# Triple Helix immersion chiller



## sbowler (17/3/18)

I got inspired by the reported performance of the JaDeD Hydra wort chillers that are available in the US. Unfortunately the shipping cost makes them prohibitively expensive here. I built a wort chiller based on similar principles to the JaDeD unit, but with some key differences.







I documented the build and what I learnt here: http://www.overengineeredbrewing.com/2018/02/triple-helix-immersion-chiller-build/

It's a big unit, but I'm pretty satisfied with the overall chilling results It used to take me >40 mins to chill down 55L of wort to pitching temp, whereas I've now got this down to 17 mins (with nice cold _winter _tank water - summer takes a tad longer), and able to chill below isomerisation temperature in about 2 minutes.


----------



## mr_wibble (17/3/18)

Have you read the various articles about whirlpooling your wort while chilling? Supposedly that gives a good speedup too.


----------



## moonhead (17/3/18)

How do the 3 smaller OD tube going into 1 larger tube? Is there an adaptor for that (didn't see it on the part list)


----------



## Maheel (17/3/18)

he drilled a 3 holes in the 1&1/8th" end caps and soldered the 3 tubes into the End Caps then used some reducers to get back to 3/4" 

it would require some sort of blowtorch or a large power soldering iron / old school copper soldering iron thingy
or maybe mcgyver it with a gas stovetop / BBQ / magic wand / ??


----------



## sbowler (17/3/18)

mr_wibble said:


> Have you read the various articles about whirlpooling your wort while chilling? Supposedly that gives a good speedup too.


Yep - that's a good point. If I don't have the hop spider in there, then I do find that stirring helps get faster cooling rates. If I've got the spider in, then there's little room to get a paddle/spoon in there to start a whirlpool, so really the pumps are all I've got.



moonhead said:


> How do the 3 smaller OD tube going into 1 larger tube? Is there an adaptor for that (didn't see it on the part list)


As @Maheel said, I drilled holes in a 1 1/8" end cap. I also used a blowtorch to do the soldering. I'd never soldered copper before this project, so youtube was pretty helpful here. I wouldn't say it's a perfect job, but it's workable.


----------



## breakbeer (20/3/18)

That's a beast! Make me one next time you've got a few minutes spare


----------



## JDW81 (20/3/18)

How much more water does it use compared to a single tube immersion chiller or does the shortened chilling time cancel out the increased water use?

Cheers,

JD


----------



## Dave70 (21/3/18)

JDW81 said:


> How much more water does it use compared to a single tube immersion chiller or does the shortened chilling time cancel out the increased water use?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> JD



I'm guessing the sheer heat exchange from wort to the metric tonne of copper in that thing probably negates the use of water at all..


----------



## sbowler (21/3/18)

JDW81 said:


> How much more water does it use compared to a single tube immersion chiller or does the shortened chilling time cancel out the increased water use?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> JD


It's still the same size input/output pipe, so it uses the same amount of water as a single coil chiller run for the same length of time. So with the shortened cooling time, it uses less water.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/3/18)

But you are returning the water to the tank?


----------



## sbowler (21/3/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> But you are returning the water to the tank?


Yep


----------

